# In memory of Romeck 1992-2010 (very long)



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

just wanted to give a little online memorial to a wonderful cat. 

Romeck/Romey passed away April 13, 2010 and really lived life to its fullest. My family got him about 7 months old after Holy Mass on a Saturday early-mid 1993. his previous owner called him 'Romeo'....too many syllables for me! :lol: At that time, my late father was newly diagnosed with a terminal illness and at that point, could hardly use his own upper extremities. I can clearly recall Romick sitting in the passenger seat moving constantly from my father's lap to legs. 

Romeck was a typical happy-go-lucky kitten. We wanted him to be outdoor-indoor cat so as harsh as this sounds, i had to tie him up in the open garage for about 1-2 years so he would get used to the smell/surroundings of our neighborhood. I felt bad doing this, but i felt i couldnt trust my cat enough to let him free and get lost. Well, after his 'garage imprisonment', he lashed out all of his catness for the next 2 or so years (think: wild teen on the loose!). He'd jump on our backyard fence to hunt squirrels/snakes/birds to give to us, climb on trees and on our neighbor's rooftops (everyday!!!), sleep atop all our neighbors' cars (how embarassing), slap leashed dogs/hissed at loose dogs. Sigh, i could not keep up with him. The neighbors enjoyed feeding, petting him, and even rescued him....

Anyway, there were several instances we had to call the ambulance to take my dad to the hospital, and Romick would react VERY harshly to the whole situation. He would growl deeply and loudly outside until the paramedics would leave. This happened in the span of 4 some years. the night when my dad passed away, Romick came indoors and sniffed the pathway where the medics took my dad back and forth, back and forth. Our family friends actually pointed that out. 

Several years passed, Romick eventually stopped rooftop/fence/tree climbing but continued hunting, and getting our nieghbors' attention by following them and 'speaking' to them (mind u, Romey is part siamese). He was my constant companion when I was alone at home studying for 2 major board exams (which took me 2 years to study for). He'd lay beside my feet. i even caught him sleeping on top of my books/laptop on the dining table. 

In his last couple of years, Romick continued getting lots of love from the neighbors and enjoyed eating almost anything. yea, he always loved eating but this time, it seemed he lived to eat! He loved home food (fresh chicken, bits of spinach even exotic Asian veggies, etc) more than cat food. He hated 'unhealthy' stuff like pepperoni. Even after we finish feeding him in our own house, he'd still go next door to eat. (we always have a bowl of fresh catfood all the time so he can eat anytime. 

I thought Romick would live for another couple of years. he had such great appetite, cleaned himself constantly, got our attention as usual when he wanted to go out to do litterbox business, craved anybody's attention, slap/scratched any dog that goes near him, continued to be very vocal, scratched u when u ignore him, etc. He showed some strange mannerisms in the last year or two. He'd walk and then droop his head down for few seconds and then continue walking. He seemed more demanding in terms of wanting to go in or out more than 6 times/day compared to his usual 2-3 times. He'd throw up hairballs almost everyday too for last few months. I thought it was due to aging. 

In his last 2 weeks, he acted lethargic. For 2-3 days, he then suddenly had no appetite. He just ate small bits of strong smelling food and i could tell he wanted to eat more but just wont. He had a huge belly (Romey was always in the plump side) so i thought impaction since he hadnt had BM for more than 2-3 days. I took him to his 2nd ever vet visit (please no bashing), and vet wasnt even quite so sure of his diagnosis. Romey's blood tests were really wacked: dehydration, abn. thyroid, increase WBC, high sodium, low potassium which possibly pointed to an adrenal condition. His kidneys were fine, FIV negative. Vet suggested another run of tests but being out of a job, i could barely afford this visit. Vet also said if it is due to an adrenal insuffiency, Romey's would need monthly steroid shots which would run $75-$100/month. Given his age, he might last another 2 yrs at most with the shots IF he trully had adrenal problems. I asked vet his honest opinion, he said to put him to sleep as he lived long life.

I took Romey home crying. My family wanted him to 'stay' for awhile as he was walking restlessly around the house every couple of hrs (the past 2-3 days, he'd stay in one spot only), and he seemed a bit alert. However, he would not eat nor drink at all, so i had to force feed him. he later became incontinent b/c he was so tired to go to the front door or his usual spot in the house to litterbox. he did however acknowledge ur presence by a soft meow and wag his tail when his name was called which is normal for him. He even gave me a very loud acknowledgement on the day we put him to sleep....

Anyway, i have said too much. if u read this far, i thank u so very much for reading. i miss Romey so very much. I cry thinking of his last days as it has caught me by surprise. however, i smile when i think the full life he has lived even our neighbor has said this. He really lived a cat's life!!! he really has taught me to live life to the fullest, love my fellow neighbors, cherish the simple things, loyalty and fight to the finish. Romey, I love you very much. we love u very much. Thank You Lord for Romey.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: In memory of Romeck (very long)*

I'm sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing his story. It sure sounds like he had a wonderful life. No doubt a great cat like that will be sorely missed. atback


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: In memory of Romeck (very long)*

I'm so sorry for your loss. Romey had a long, full life with you and was very loved.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: In memory of Romeck 1992-2019 (very long)*

thanks ladies for reading. I really appreciate it much.
there are many times i feel so guilty for not letting have a vet visit when he started acting strange....maybe i could have given him another 2 or so years. 

anyway...

i thought i'd leave a picture of my little boy. 

I have very few pics though. he hated the digital camera as he'd always close his eyes. my really good pics of Romey are on film (before digital cameras were popular). 

you really can see his front polydactyl paws in this pic. One of our neighbors name him "six toes", while our next door neighbor who always rescued him from his roof named him just "cat".


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great picture!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

It is a great picture. I'm so sorry that you have to go through the loss of Romeck  It sounds like the life he had was full of fun and lots of love.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Im so sorry for your loss atback


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It sounds like he was a very special kitty and it is obvious that you loved him very much. I'm sorry you lost him.


----------

